# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Female Booster opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Female Booster 
totalny bubel dziewczyny nie bierzcie tego pod żadnym pozorem  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od siebię mogę polecić produkt, który mi pomógł, widać solidne efekty.
strona produktu, breastfast.usa.cc

----------

